# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Рециркулятор бактерицидный

## Irrina

В больницах из-за постоянного притока заболевших количество вирусов и бактерий в воздухе находится на высоком уровне.   Одним из способов профилактики учреждения здравоохранения является обработка помещения ультрафиолетовым излучением. Многие знакомы с тем, что такое бактерицидный рециркулятор, но редко сталкивались с ним на практике. Медицинское устройство представляет собой специальный прибор для обеззараживания воздуха и его очистки от пыли, примесей и аллергенов, бактерий. Компания "Тахат" предлагает [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], чтобы обезопасить рабочий персонал и пациентов от бактерий и вирусов .

----------

